# Tuna Overnighter - 4/27-28 (Sat/Sun)



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

My charter lost a few guys who have to work this weekend so there are a few spots open for an overnighter Sat/Sun.

We will leave out of Freeport mid-morning to noon-ish and get back Sunday fairly early. You can check out TexasTuna.com for more info.

Text/call me if you are interested. 281.450.4500


----------

